

Looking for Pre-Beta testers for new search engine - kapauldo

Hi- I'd like to get some feedback on a new search engine I'm developing.  I'd like to ask you to give up Google for 1 week and use this engine instead.  Please drop me an email at kapauldo AT gmail if you're interested in what will surely be a fun experiment.  I'd like to possibly submit this to a startup competition next year, so I need to keep this closed.  I'll ask you to agree to a Friend-DA (don't tell anyone about on your honor).<p>Thanks,
Kevin
======
jcapote
Just link it here? Why so secret?

~~~
cmelbye
I agree. You'd get a lot more feedback if you just posted it here for all HN-
ers.

------
callahad
I'm willing; I'm off work for the next week, so I'll finally be diving back
into SICP and thus, Emacs. I should at least be able to give you some feedback
as to how well it can find needles in those particular haystacks. E-mail is in
my profile.

------
jackf
I would be interested to test

------
msuh
Count me in

